# Izzo Vivi Mark 1 (non PID model) instruction manual wanted



## peterlast (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi all,

Just bought a pre-PID Izzi Vivi and cannot find any instructions on-line for it. Does anybody have this in digital form or in any other form for that matter?

Many thanks in advance,

Peter


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

try bella barista they might be able to help


----------



## peterlast (Mar 21, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> try bella barista they might be able to help


Hi Coffeechap,

Tried them but unfortunately they had a computer crash and no longer have the literature for my Vivi. Thanks for looking though,

Peter


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,

I've got a copy of the BB instructions for the non pid vivi, pm me and we'll sort something out.


----------



## peterlast (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks Iroko, PM sent


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Peter,

I keep all the copies of this material (because I wrote them all), I have ensured Claudette has a copy at BB, so if you contact them again, I am sure she can sort you something out.

Dave


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

..............................


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

I have a copy as well that I could scan for you if Iroko hasn't sorted you out.


----------



## peterlast (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks all. Iroko you probably did not get my PM because I don't have enough posts to send one, but Claudette also got back to me after receiving the instructions from Dave, so I am now sorted.

Regards,

Peter


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

CoffeeDiva said:


> I have a copy as well that I could scan for you if Iroko hasn't sorted you out.


And we don't break any copywrite do we, which is why I didn't offer to send it directly, as they don't belong to me even though I wrote em.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe if we could get the permission it might be an idea to have a sticky or sub forum with either pdf files or links to them for the manuals for the more popular machines and grinders?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Maybe if we could get the permission it might be an idea to have a sticky or sub forum with either pdf files or links to them for the manuals for the more popular machines and grinders?


Pm Glenn as see what he thinks


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

peterlast said:


> Thanks all. Iroko you probably did not get my PM because I don't have enough posts to send one, but Claudette also got back to me after receiving the instructions from Dave, so I am now sorted.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Peter


Good to hear you are now sorted, enjoy the vivi It's a fantastic little machine, and reading DavecUK BB review and talking to Claudette was the reason I bought the vivi.

Thanks Dave for sorting It out.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Interestingly, at the time (and I suspect it's still the case), the Vivi was the quietest vibe pump machine I had ever used, it was also well made, simple and generic. So an easy machine to keep going to 20 years or more.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I had a Vivi & indeed it did run quietly. Kept it for a few years.

Spares were easy to source & it held its value


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> And we don't break any copywrite do we, which is why I didn't offer to send it directly, as they don't belong to me even though I wrote em.


Erm . . . Erm . . .


----------



## Lochy95 (9 mo ago)

peterlast said:


> Thanks all. Iroko you probably did not get my PM because I don't have enough posts to send one, but Claudette also got back to me after receiving the instructions from Dave, so I am now sorted.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter,

I have also just purchased a Vivi without an instruction manual! Do you still have access to this?


----------

